# Excerpt from Psalm 37



## formula1 (Jan 14, 2011)

3 Trust in the LORD, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself in the LORD, and he will give you the desires of your heart.
5 Commit your way to the LORD; trust in him, and he will act.
6 He will bring forth your righteousness as the light, and your justice as the noonday.
7 Be still before the LORD and wait patiently for him; fret not yourself over the one who prospers in his way, over the man who carries out evil devices!
8 Refrain from anger, and forsake wrath! Fret not yourself; it tends only to evil.
9 For the evildoers shall be cut off, but those who wait for the LORD shall inherit the land.
10 In just a little while, the wicked will be no more; though you look carefully at his place, he will not be there.
11 But the meek shall inherit the land and delight themselves in abundant peace.

Praise God for He is our defender and strength!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing how these verses bring together a couple of other thoughts I've posted on just now.  Very refreshing help, thanks for posting.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 14, 2011)

Two or three times those verses suggested that we "Fret not".

One of the great blessings of those verses is to bring about peace and contentment in our lives.

"Fret not".

Thanks for posting the word of God for us.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 14, 2011)

formula1 said:


> 3 Trust in the LORD, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness.
> 4 Delight yourself in the LORD, and he will give you the desires of your heart.
> 5 Commit your way to the LORD; trust in him, and he will act.
> 6 He will bring forth your righteousness as the light, and your justice as the noonday.
> ...



Reminds me of the Sermon on the Mount.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 14, 2011)

I needed that Brother,thanks for posting,The Word of GOD for us.


----------

